# New here and not sure if I belong..help please!



## dodedoo (Jul 31, 2006)

Soo here is how my story goes.

Near the end of April I had a panic attack during one of my classes that was induced 
by an allergy medication. After that I noticed that I was nervous to go back to my 
classes, particularly that one. I had a stomach flu for about a week after that, so I 
did get out of some classes for that.

By that time my finals were starting and I was stressed out. One day while studying 
for my last final I decided to smoke marijuana w/a friend. I basically had a panic attack, 
my heart was jumping out of my chest and I just couldn't calm down. I wanted to 
go to the health center but my roommate could tell it was anxiety and knew I would
be okay.

So anyways, I suppose the "dizziness" or "depersonalization" happened after that. 
It added to my anxiety. So about a month later I went to a psychologist because I 
couldn't take it anymore. He diagnosed me with panic disorder and I've been seeing 
him ever since. I have been taking Paxil CR for a month for the anxiety.

I've definitely decreased in anxiety since the beginning of the summer. At first I 
didn't want to do anything and just stayed at home a lot. I was even scared to 
drive places. But now I have a job for the summer and I've been going out and actually 
enjoying myself "sometimes".

There is still this almost constant feeling of being "out of it". I find it so hard to explain. 
I was hoping I could get some feedback from you all. But the feeling makes me 
more anxious sometimes because I can't shake it off.

I've been having a lot of obsessive thoughts lately about hurting myself and others,
but it causes me so much anxiety that I think it might be a little OCD.

I also have thoughts that I might lose control and do those things.

If anyone has read this far I bless you. Thanks!


----------



## snrpro (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey I am sorry to hear that this has happened to you. Usually, when DP first strikes you will know right away that your perception of the world has been distorted. Panic attacks are definately associated with DP, so that may have induced it. I can't say for sure if you have DP or not, taking into consideration that I am not a licensed psychologist. I hope you get the help you need and recover soon. Regards


----------



## dodedoo (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your kind words.

Its so hard to describe to people thats why I've been searching around.

Sometimes I feel like my arms and hands are going to fall off. Its an odd feeling. Maybe like their not attached or something. I feel like they might just "go crazy" and do something.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Like at any moment you may unwillingly scream or perform actions that are completely out of character?

I get this alot when I'm on my own, but its never come to such circumstances. I've always been able to maintain control, but only barely.

Its anxiety.


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

> I've been having a lot of obsessive thoughts lately about hurting myself and others,
> but it causes me so much anxiety that I think it might be a little OCD.
> 
> I also have thoughts that I might lose control and do those things.


While this is a symptom of OCD, if you have an anxiety disorder it is probably just due to that.
I worry a lot about harming myself and those I love, but I know it's just part of the fear of losing control. It is not as if you would actually do these things - after all, you are perfectly in control of everything else, right?


----------

